# Telnet ! A quoi ca sert ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2000)

Dans mon cas, Telnet me sert d'emulateur pour travailler chez moi sur une station Unix du boulot. "Emulateur", c'est a dire qu'il me permet de visualiser mon "compte" au boulot comme si j'avais ouvert une "session" (c'est a dire une fenetre active de mon compte) directement la-bas. Par exemple je peux visualiser et modifier mes fichiers, lancer des programmes qui tourneront meme quand je serai deconnecte. Pour bosser, tu as un certain nombre d'applications supportees par Telnet, comme "vi" qui permet de visualiser ton fichier et de le modifier (mais c'est pas super pratique, enfin faut connaitre), ou "elm" ou "pine" qui permettent de gerer ton compte e-mail. Une parenthese d'ailleurs sur ce sujet... Personnellement je trouve "pine" beaucoup plus simple et pratique et rapide que la consultation de mail sur un navigateur.


----------



## Jeko (13 Décembre 2000)

Telnet est un protocole qui permet de gérer à distance (par TCP/IP) des routeurs ou des switchs bien que maintenant la mode est à une interface HTML manageable par un navigateur Web standard.

On peut aussi comme le souligne Boulot, gérer ou travailler à distance sur un système Unix (Mac OS X par exemple ;-).


----------



## Tomy (14 Décembre 2000)

Hello a tous, 

Dans le but d'apprendre un peu plus sur mon ordinateur et sur le reseau, je viens de telecharger un Telnet ... 

Je voudrais en fait savoir en gros a quoi ca sert. 
Si je peux par exemple lire mon mail (je sais y a plus simple pour lire de mail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) ...

Et aussi, qu'es-ce qu'on sait faire sous telnet qu'on ne sait pas faire sur un navigateur ...

Merci pour vos reponse !


[Ce message a été modifié par Tomy (edited 13 Décembre 2000).]


----------

